# Sharks in the Yard!!



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

Watch that first step!


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Funny, but it's a pretty amateurish fake...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Yup. That was on GMA today. It's fake.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Been around since New Orleans


----------

